# Speedlite "430EX II" vs. "430EX". Vorteile? Nachteile? Alternative?



## Dr Dau (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo!

Was für Vorteile/Nachteile bringt mir das Speedlite 430EX II gegenüber dem 430EX?
Insbesondere auch in Bezug auf die Verwendung an einer digitalen UND analogen EOS?

Oder sollte ich lieber eine Alternative von einem Drittanbieter wählen?
Und wenn ja, was wäre vergleichbar mit dem 430EX (II)?

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## chmee (24. Juni 2010)

Ich glaub, die (zuerst genannten) Unterschiede sind die schnellere Ladezeit und ein kaum hörbares Ladefiepen.

http://www.heise.de/foto/meldung/Blitz-gescheit-Canon-Speedlite-430EX-II-754061.html 

Abhängig davon, was Du damit machen möchtest, kann Geld gespart werden, denn so essentiell sind die Unterschiede nun nicht. Ich such gleich mal nach dem Abendbrot nach Alternativen mit Leitzahl 43, aber es gibt wenig Grund, eine Alternative herauszusuchen, der 430EX ist schon recht preiswert und qualitativ hochwertig, was man von Nachbauten und Alternativen nicht behaupten kann (zudem -weil aus dem gleichen Hause- unproblematisch mit der Cam per eTTL sprechen kann).

mfg chmee


----------



## chmee (24. Juni 2010)

So, nochmal kurz gestöbert. Das Drehrad an der II ist nicht zu verachten, das ist aber nicht primär wichtig. Echte Alternativen, naja, lediglich die Sigma Systemblitze unterstützen eTTL. Wie gut, weiß ich nicht. Wenn Du beim Blitzen Verschlußzeiten kleiner 1/200 benutzen möchtest, dann hast Du eh keine andere Wahl als HSS, welches nur in den eTTL-kompatiblen Blitzen vorhanden ist (also zB Sigma 530 DG ST). Ich hab noch den Metz 48 AF-1 gefunden, auch eTTL-sprechend, einen Tacken stärker, LZ48. Die Preise:

(1) 430EX - gebr. ~150Eur
(2) 430 EX II - neu ~220Eur
(3) Sigma 530 DG ST - neu ~165Eur
(4) Metz Meca 48 AF-1 - neu ~185Eur

mfg chmee


----------



## Dr Dau (7. August 2010)

Sorry, viel um die Ohren ich habe.....

Was ich mit dem Blitz machen will?
Hmm, blitzen.....
Mittlerweile habe ich halt festgestellt dass ein lichtstarkes Objektiv mir nicht wirklich etwas bringt.
Insbesondere nicht bei Innenaufnahmen mit normaler Zimmerbeleuchtung.
Solange sich das Objekt nicht bewegt, ist es nicht weiter schlimm..... dann kann ich auch Belichtungszeiten von z.B. 1/20 mit Blende f2,8 in Kauf nehmen.
Aber wenn sich das Objekt bewegt, komme ich ums blitzen nicht drum herum.
Naja, und der interne Blitz ist ja eher ein Notbehelf.
Also muss ein Aufsteckblitz her..... aber eines, mit welchem ich auch indirekt blitzen kann..... sowohl im Querformat als auch im Hochformat.
Darum auch das 430EX (II) als "Referenz".

Das 580EX (II)  halte ich für übertrieben.
Auf beengtem Raum bringt mir die höhere LZ nicht wirklich etwas.
Und die Möglichkeit es als Masterblitz einzusetzen würde mir nur etwas bringen wenn ich auch ein Slaveblitz hätte.
Hinzu kommt der deutlich höhere Preis.
Also fange ich lieber erstmal klein an..... und wenn sich der Bedarf später doch einmal ergeben sollte, kann ich ja immernoch das 580EX (II) dazu kaufen (und das 480EX (II) als Slaveblitz benutzen).
Oder sieht Du es anders?

Was die LZ betrifft:
Ich habe hier noch ein altes 08/15 Blitzgerät von Revue.
Ich habe zwar keine Anleitung, aber die Modellbezeichnung lässt vermuten dass die LZ 28 beträgt.
Eigentlich ist die Triggerspannung für die EOS laut Canon zu hoch..... aber ich habe es trotzdem einfach mal ausprobiert. *pfeif*
Fazit: von den 3 möglichen Leistungsstufen, langt die Niedrigste.
Die Mittlere würde auch noch gehen.
Bei der Höchsten ist die Blitzleistung zu hoch (überbelichtet)..... und wenn ich eine kürzere Verschlusszeit einstelle, dann fotografiere ich auch den Verschluss. 
Alles getestet bei Blende f8.
Von der LZ her sollte das 430EX also mehr als ausreichend sein.

430EX vs. 430EX II:
Die technischen Daten scheinen ja nahezu identisch zu sein.
Ob es eine Rolle spielt dass die Ladezeit nun 3,7s (430EX) oder 3,0s (430EX II) beträgt, lasse ich mal dahingestellt. 
Das Ladegeräusch spielt auch keine Rolle (man benötigt ja nicht gleich einen Gehörschutz ).
Interessanter kann die höhere Anzahl der C.Fn beim 430EX II sein (9 C.Fn mit 20 Einstellungen, statt 6 C.Fn mit 12 Einstellungen beim 430EX).
Das Drehrad beim 430EX II scheint ja ein "Schnellspanner" zu sein.
Von meinem 08/15 Blitzgerät weiss ich dass das herkömmliche Drehrad (Überwurfmutter) auch mal ganz schön fest sitzen kann..... und wirklich zupacken kann man da auch nicht.
Das 430EX II dürfte hier also wirklich deutlich einfacher zu handhaben sein.

Die von Dir genannten Blitzgeräte von Sigma und Metz wären bestenfalls eine Alternative zum 430EX II (als Alternative zum 430EX finde ich den Preis zu hoch).
Das 430EX habe ich nur ab ca. 180 EUR gefunden.
Klar, das Sigma hat zwar eine höhere LZ und 2 Jahre Gewährleistung, aber die Blitzgeräte von Canon dürften wohl besser mit der Kamera harmonieren.
Eigentlich hatte ich mehr nach den Blitzgeräten für unter 100 EUR als Alternative geliebäugelt, aber von dem Gedanken bin ich inzwischen wieder abgekommen.

Was HSS betrifft:
Das ist meiner Meinung nach ein Muss.
Schon aus dem Grund dass die Sync-Zeit bei meiner Analogen "nur" 1/125s beträgt..... was meiner Meinung nach u.U. auch mal zu lange sein könnte.

Ich nehme mal an dass die 150 EUR für das 430EX nur ein zufälliger Glückstreffer bei Deiner Suche war.
Die 40 EUR mehr für das 430EX II (bei meiner Suche) ist ja nun kein sooo grosser Unterschied mehr zum 430EX.
Wenn man dann noch bedenkt dass man dafür ein Neugerät bekommt (wer weiss wie sehr ein gebrauchtes 430EX schon "vergewaltigt" wurde?!), tendiere ich jetzt eher zum 430EX II.
Tja, die Wahl der Qual.....


----------



## chmee (7. August 2010)

Er lebt noch.. Willkommen zurück im neuen Anstrich..

Hui, ne Menge geschrieben.. Ich halt mich mal kurz:

Das 430 EX für 150Eur gebraucht ist kein Glückstreffer, schau Hier.

Bezüglich Deiner Tests mit dem Revue auf niedrigster Stufe : Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass jede Stufe einer Halbierung der Lichtstärke entspricht, dann entsprach Dein LZ28-Blitz grob LZ10. Der interne Blitz einer 1000D hat grob LZ12. Kannst Du zumindest sagen, dass der interne Blitz von der Stärke reichte, aber nicht vom Leuchtwinkel?

Weiterhin muss man bedenken, dass die maximale Leitzahl mit Optimumzoomwert 105mm angegeben ist. Dieser verringert sich am 430EX bei zB 24mm auf LZ23.

HSS - Schöne Sache. Aber wirklich sooo wichtig? Vielleicht hättest Du anstatt die Vz zu verkürzen eher die Blende weiter schließen sollen (wenn es zum Motiv passen täte..) 

Tatsache ist auch, ich werde den Versuch mit "fremden" eTTL-fähigen Blitzgeräten erst gar nicht starten, ich habe Bedenken (und wenn es nur eine Sache ist, die dann per eTTL nicht geht)

mfg chmee


----------



## Dr Dau (8. August 2010)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Er lebt noch.. Willkommen zurück im neuen Anstrich..


Ich muss mich erstmal zurechtfinden..... 



chmee hat gesagt.:


> Kannst Du zumindest sagen, dass der interne Blitz von der Stärke reichte, aber nicht vom Leuchtwinkel?


Korrekt.
Beim internen Blitz sieht man leichte Randabschattungen (zumindest im Weitwinkelbereich bei 18mm).
Laut Handbuch soll der interne Blitz aber bis 17mm reichen.



chmee hat gesagt.:


> Weiterhin muss man bedenken, dass die maximale Leitzahl mit Optimumzoomwert 105mm angegeben ist. Dieser verringert sich am 430EX bei zB 24mm auf LZ23.


Ich weiss..... steht auch im Handbuch. 
Im Handbuch steht aber nichts für 18mm.
Da werde ich dann wohl in der Praxis etwas experimentieren müssen.



chmee hat gesagt.:


> HSS - Schöne Sache. Aber wirklich sooo wichtig? Vielleicht hättest Du anstatt die Vz zu verkürzen eher die Blende weiter schließen sollen (wenn es zum Motiv passen täte..)


Naja, Blende 8 habe ich ja nur gewählt wegen "Sonne Lacht"..... und um an allen Objektiven und allen Brennweiten die gleiche Blendenöffnung zu haben. 
Unter normalen Umständen hätte ich mit Offenblende fotografiert.



chmee hat gesagt.:


> Tatsache ist auch, ich werde den Versuch mit "fremden" eTTL-fähigen Blitzgeräten erst gar nicht starten, ich habe Bedenken (und wenn es nur eine Sache ist, die dann per eTTL nicht geht)


Ich habe auch bedenken.
Aus dem Kopf kann ich Dir jetzt zwar kein konkretes Model nennen, aber unter anderem habe ich auch schon Sachen gelesen wie "Blitzgerät funktioniert nur manuell".
Dann könnte ich aber auch gleich beim Revue bleiben..... 

BTW: ist E-TTL II eigentlich zu E-TTL abwärtskompatibel?
Oder anders gefragt: kann ich ein E-TTL II Blitz auch an einer Kamera verwenden die "nur" E-TTL unterstützt?


----------

